# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kodi xbmc

## 383

Pershendetje te gjithe dashamiresve te televizionit.

Mendoj se duhet te hap kete teme per te gjithe ata qe ende nuk dine si te shohin kanalet televizive nga kompjuteri juaj.

Pikesepari kompjuteri juaj duhet te kete 3GB-RAM dhe nje procesor dual-core pavarsisht modelit.

Kodi nuk mund te instalohet ne sistemin operativ Windows XP por vetem ne Windows Vista e lart.

Per te instaluar KODI-n duhet te shkojme ne kete link per ta shkarkuar: https://kodi.tv

Kodi eshte nje Media Player (OpenSource) si gjithe te tjeret, por ka disa shtesa me shume se te tjeret pasi eshte nje gjurmues i sakte i url te regjistruara me pare.
Mos e merrni me frike apo pertese, pasi ndihma ime nuk do ju mungoje dhe do kenaqeni shume kur te shikoni qe jeni dhe vete te afte te ndertoni dicka te bukur e cila eshte shume e larmishme per ate qe do ju ofroje.

Vijoj me nje foto nga Kodi dhe ne postimet e tjera do shohim si instalohet KODI.

Ky program ju ofron te shihni te gjitha kanalet shqiptare dhe ato boterore, perfshire edhe video on demand

----------

alnosa (27-06-2016)

----------


## 383

Pasi te shkoni ne linkun https://kodi.tv/ shikoni foton se si ta shkarkoni ate.

----------

alnosa (27-06-2016)

----------


## 383

klikoni mbi ikonen te rrethuar me rreth te kuq, dhe prisni qe kodi te shkarkohet.

----------


## 383

pasi ta keni shkarkuar Instalojeni Kodi

----------


## 383

Pasi ta keni instaluar startojeni ate nga ikona perkatese ose nese nuk e gjeni duhet ta keni ketu (shih ne foto)

----------


## 383

Besoj e keni instaluar me sukses Kodin dhe e keni startuar ate!
Shkoni tek SYSTEM dhe rreshqini mausin me kujdes drejt File Manager dhe klikoni mbi te.

----------


## 383

Me pas kliko mbi add source, vazhdoni veprimet sipas fotos

----------


## 383

Vazhdo kliko sipas fotos

----------


## 383

Ne dritaren qe do ju shfaqet fusni ne menyre ekzakte si eshte shkruar, perfshire karaktereT dhe germat e medha dhe te vogla sepse eshte e rendesishme qe ju te lidheni me serverin.
dhe me pas shtypni DONE
nese nuk shihet ne foto qarte linku atehere e keni ketu egzaktesisht si duhet shkruar: http://ipbestv.net16.net/Repo.BES-IPTV

----------


## 383

Me pas vetem OK si ne foto.

----------


## 383

Kthehu me butonin home dhe klikoni System, ose perdorni butonin back

----------


## 383

me pas vazhdoni klikoni tek ADD-ONS

----------


## 383

vazhdoni me pas tek install from zip file

----------


## 383

Zgjidhni burimin Repo.BES-IPTV dhe klikoni mbi te

----------


## 383

ndiqni perseri shigjeten e kuqe duke klikuar mbi te.

----------


## 383

edhe njehere tjeter klikoni mbi burimin e ri qe do ju rishfaqet

----------


## 383

ndiqni fotot dhe klikoni aty ku thote shigjeta e kuqe

----------


## 383

vazhdoni ndiqni fotot, mos u merzisni jemi prane fundit.

----------


## 383

ndiq foton kliko gjithmone mbi shigjeten e kuqe (por mos ndiqni kumbullat e kuqe si thote Edi Rama)

----------


## 383

ne kete rast behuni te durueshem qe te shkarkohet dhe te aktivizohet addons, pra prisni te te behet enabled dhe me pas te vazhdojme me sport devil

----------

